
Ask HN: Can anybody recommend a website creator for a novice - felipemnoa
I have a friend who wants to create a website for his new business. It basically needs to be just the equivalent of a business card. i.e. some info about the business and contact info.<p>Could anybody recommend a tool to do this with minimal effort.
======
davidro
WordPress.com will do the job. Free for a subdomsin only site, then for a
small fee you can connect a domain. I’ve setup a bunch.. feel free to contact
me if you have questions!

~~~
felipemnoa
Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for.

------
pier25
Check Webflow and Squarespace.

~~~
felipemnoa
Thanks!

